

Show HN: Another YouTube videos site - richardg
http://videowatchr.com

======
anigbrowl
I don't see what the benefit is. I do see a drawback, which is that it insists
on showing me what's trending right now. Barring a very small number of major
news events, I would much rather _not_ see that. Suppose I'm watching some
opera or a tech talk or searching for some new music, why would I want to be
bothered by by a list of what's currently obsessing the Twitterverse?

